# Dyno Places In San Diego



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

Any that you know? Please List.
:thumbup: Thank You.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

there are lots 

i know _*there are more*_ but here are the ones ive personally been too :
*Engineuity* <--- in national city one the mile of carsthis one is about 10mins from my house 
http://www.engineuity.biz/
*
The dynoshop* < -- this one is in santee
http://www.thedynoshop.com/


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

what are you quotes when you went there?


----------

